# South Jersey results



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Is the Derby over yet ?
Where are they going to run the "Q".
john


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

HI John! Just Herd that Dave Mosher WON the Derby and Mindy Bohn took second with Beans. The Q has started...

Katie


----------



## duckdawg (Feb 25, 2004)

Any info on the Qual yet? Anyone know how Patty Jordan is doing with her dogs?


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

MKaty Gutermuth said:


> .............Dave Mosher WON the Derby and Mindy Bohn took second with Beans. The Q has started...
> 
> Katie


Hi!

Is "Beans" a "Puff Daddy" pup ?

I hear the "Q" is _taking no prisoners_.

john


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi There! I had herd Patty did the marks but didn't do well on the blind... Not sure..

John.. Beans is a Candy PD pup.

Katie


----------



## aabraham (Dec 18, 2004)

edited


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Some dogs did it. When I'm playing I want my dog to be one of them. If not, well... there's next week.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

MKaty Gutermuth said:


> HI John! Just Herd that Dave Mosher WON the Derby and Mindy Bohn took second with Beans. The Q has started...
> 
> Katie


Is Mindy Randy's wife? That's awesome! Congrats!!! (on the placement-not for being Randy's wife  :wink: )

M


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

MKaty Gutermuth said:


> Hi There! I had herd *Patty did the marks but didn't do well on the blind... Not sure..*
> 
> John.. Beans is a Candy PD pup.
> 
> Katie


Yep, we have some high rolling marking fools!!!
But, because they are so fast, our control on blinds need some work, even when we *CAN* hear the whistles. :wink: 

How old is Mindy's pup ? Any other pups from that litter breaking out yet ?

john.


----------



## duckdawg (Feb 25, 2004)

If I'm correct this is one of the first Puff Daddy pups to start in any trials that we have seen. Ive heard some of his latest breedings, the pups have went to trial homes so it will be some time before we see more, Thats my guess. We are planning to breed to PD in the next month and have 3 sold and going to field Trial homes.


----------



## LabLady (Jan 27, 2003)

Jim, I think PD is a good choice!

My PD pup will be going to Alan Pleasant in November. I like what I have seen in her, so far!

Vikki


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

Not sure how old Beans is but she is a very nice dog. I saw Mindy and Randy working with her in Minn. 

P.D is a GREAT choice. Vikki good luck with your pup...

Anyone herd anything from the Open and the AMT... Herd the Amt water blind is a tough one...

Katie


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2005)

Congratulations Mindy and Beans!

And I just heard Bait and Zeke placed 3rd in the Qualifying!!! WOOHOO!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

*South Jersey*

WAY TO GO BAIT AND ZEKE!!!! YEEHAW!!!


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Good show Bait! 
You two must have been on the top of your game since I heard that only Ten out of Fourty Four got called back to the water blind.

What were the rest of the placements ?

john


----------



## cravendawg (Aug 3, 2004)

*S Jersey - Open*

Partial and unofficial - Open Placements

1. FC/CFC Miss Scarlett (Mosher)
2. Wingover's Oliver (Mosher)
3. Sorry - not known
4. Money Talks II (Mosher)
JAMs unknown


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

1ST - FC - AFC GOOD IDEA'S WHOA NELLIE - KEN NEIL
2ND - TRIPPE CREEKS GUNSLINGER - PHYLLIS MCGINN
3RD - LONGSHOT DIRTY DANCE - DAVE HOFFMAN
4TH - FC - AFC WINIFOX SCREAM'N YELLA ZONKER - KEN NEIL

JAMS - HAWKEYES RED WHITE & BLUE- SCOTT ANTHONY, AFC PRAIRIE WIND HAWKEYE - NEWT CROPPER, FC- AFC COOLWATERS ICE TIGER SH - BILL WERTZ, FC-AFC HAWKEYES SHADOW- MARVIN BLOUNT, SUSQUEHANNA BUSHWACKER - RICHARD BARNES......SORRY I DONT KNOW WHO GOT THE RJ??


CONGRATS TO KENNY AND NELLIE FOR QUALIFYING FOR THE AMATEUR NATIONAL IN JUNE!!!
________
Professional liability insurance dicussion


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

john fallon said:


> Good show Bait!
> You two must have been on the top of your game since I heard that only Ten out of Fourty Four got called back to the water blind.
> 
> What were the rest of the placements ?
> ...


Thanks! It was 12 that got called back for the water blind. But, yeah, out of 43 dogs I felt very fortunate to still be there. The rest of the Q placements are:
1) Cropper's Hit & Run- Newt Cropper
2) Chesbay Tucker- Tim Carrion
3) Topbrass ******* Friend MH- John & Kathy Baitinger (John)
4) CK's Brutus- (o)C&M Swingle (h) David Mosher
RJ Blackwater Cassie Lil Tigress- Jeff & Joyce Shaw (Joyce)
J Connaughton's Cash Crop-(O) E. Madden (H) Betsy Madden
J Bush Creek's Jillian- Bob Dougherty
JSans Peur's Majority Leader-(O) B. & J. Sutherland (H) K. Sweezey
J Trifecta's For Keepsake-Grace Mondrosch & Lisa Kane (Grace)
J Rebel Ridge's Devil's Luck-Jeff Lyons & Madelyn Yelton (Jeff)


----------



## barngeatbayman (Jan 18, 2004)

congrats to Dave Hoffman and Anne!!!!!!!

congrats Bait abd Zeke!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2005)

*south jersey results*

Congrats to Ken & Brenda on Nellie's win, and Zonk's 4th in the Am!! Way to go!


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

*South Jersey Results*

With apologies for any errors; it's late.

Open
1rst: #60 - FC CFC Miss Scarlet, Dave Mosher
2nd: #8 - Wingover's Oliver, Dave Mosher
3rdL #49 - FC Sea-J-Pleasant River Blue, Alan Pleasant
4th: #18 Money Talks II, Dave Mosher
RJ: #13 - Marymont's Surewin Scott, Ed Forry
J: #2 - High Points Law Abiding Heidi, #7 - Pleasant River Whitewing, Alan Pleasant, #35 FC AFC High Tech CEO, Ed Forry, #50 - AFC Prairie Wind Hawkeye, Newt Cropper, #81 - FC Rebel Ridge Total Eclipse, Ed Forry

Amateur
1rst: #38FC AFC Good Ideas Whoa Nellie, Ken Neil
2nd: #64 - Trippe Creek's Gunslinger, Phyllis McGinn
3rd: #53 - Longshot Dirty Dancin, Dave Hoffman
4th: #57 - AFC Winifox Screamin Yella Zonker, Ken Neil
RJ: #41 - AFC Prairie Wind Hawkeye, Newt Cropper
J: #5 - Hawkeye's Red, White & Blue, Scott Anthony, #29 - FC AFC Coolwater's Ice Tiger SH - Bill Wertz, #48 - Susquehanna Bush-Whacker, Richard N. Barnes, #63 - FC AFC Hawkeye's Shadow, Marvin Blount

Qualifying
1rst: #17, Cropper's Hit & Run, Newt Cropper
2nd: #11, Chesbay Tucker, Tim Carrion
3rd: #35, Topbrass ******* Friend MH, John Baitinger
4th: #42 - CK's Brutus, David Mosher
RJ: #10 - Blackwater Cassie Lil Tigress, Jeff Shaw, Sr.
J: #12, Connaughton's Cash Crop, Betsy Madden; #18, Trifecta's for Keepsake, Grace Mondrosch, #23, Sans Peur's Majority Leader, Karen M. Sweezey, #28Rebel Ridge's Devils Luck, Jeff Lyons, #43 - Bush Creek Jillian, Bob Dougherty

Derby
1rst: #6, Dead River Decoy, David Mosher
2nd: #15, Rammins Jumping Jelly Bean, Mindy Bohn
3rd: # 2, Count Tyler Show Me the Monty, Petra Ford
4th: # 3, Devil's Fire Storm, Cal Rumbley
RJ: #17, La Contessa Della Caccia, John Bauerle


----------



## Randy Bohn (Jan 16, 2004)

*dogs*

"BEANS" is a PD pup out of our AFC Candy (Esprits's out of the Woods/Scans in the Nick of Time) The litter is 20 months at this time, a litter mate has been running derbies on the west coast and I believe he's finished quite a few and placed in one or two. Another littermate is in Va. and we hear she is quite a hand full!!


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

*South Jersey Results - Update*

We incorrectly identified the handler of the RJ in the Qualifying as Jeff Shaw, and it was Joyce. Congrats to Joyce! Here is the updated results list.

Open
1rst: #60 - FC CFC Miss Scarlet, Dave Mosher
2nd: #8 - Wingover's Oliver, Dave Mosher
3rdL #49 - FC Sea-J-Pleasant River Blue, Alan Pleasant
4th: #18 Money Talks II, Dave Mosher
RJ: #13 - Marymont's Surewin Scott, Ed Forry
J: #2 - High Points Law Abiding Heidi, #7 - Pleasant River Whitewing, Alan Pleasant, #35 FC AFC High Tech CEO, Ed Forry, #50 - AFC Prairie Wind Hawkeye, Newt Cropper, #81 - FC Rebel Ridge Total Eclipse, Ed Forry

Amateur
1rst: #38FC AFC Good Ideas Whoa Nellie, Ken Neil, 
2nd: #64 - Trippe Creek's Gunslinger, Phyllis McGinn
3rd: #53 - Longshot Dirty Dancin, Dave Hoffman
4th: #57AFC Winifox Screamin Yella Zonker, Ken Neil
RJ: #41 - AFC Prairie Wind Hawkeye, Newt Cropper
J: #5 - Hawkeye's Red, White & Blue, Scott Anthony, #29 - FC AFC Coolwater's Ice Tiger SH - Bill Wertz, #48 - Susquehanna Bush-Whacker, Richard N. Barnes, #63 - FC AFC Hawkeye's Shadow, Marvin Blount

Qualifying
1rst: #17, Cropper's Hit & Run, Newt Cropper
2nd: #11, Chesbay Tucker, Tim Carrion
3rd: #35, Topbrass ******* Friend MH, John Baitinger
4th: #42 - CK's Brutus, David Mosher
RJ: #10 - Blackwater Cassie Lil Tigress, Joyce Shaw
J: #12, Connaughton's Cash Crop, Betsy Madden; #18, Trifecta's for Keepsake, Grace Mondrosch, #23, Sans Peur's Majority Leader, Karen M. Sweezey, #28 Rebel Ridge's Devils Luck, Jeff Lyons, #43 - Bush Creek Jillian, Bob Dougherty

Derby
1rst: #6, Dead River Decoy, David Mosher
2nd: #15, Rammins Jumping Jelly Bean, Mindy Bohn
3rd: # 2, Count Tyler Show Me the Monty, Petra Ford
4th: # 3, Devil's Fire Storm, Cal Rumbley
RJ: #17, La Contessa Della Caccia, John Bauerle


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

*South Jersey*

Congratulations Mindy and Randy and Beans!


----------



## fnsret (Nov 12, 2003)

*Derby*

Congrats to Randy and Mindy, I heard it was a tough Derby. My Fluffy (Golden) made it to the 4th series last bird (oh well)

Lee


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: dogs*



Randy Bohn said:


> "BEANS" is a PD pup out of our AFC Candy (Esprits's out of the Woods/Scans in the Nick of Time) The litter is 20 months at this time, a litter mate has been running derbies on the west coast and I believe he's finished quite a few and placed in one or two. Another littermate is in Va. and we hear she is quite a hand full!!


COOL BEANS! 8) 8) GO BEANIE!!!!


----------



## Bob Agnor (Nov 25, 2004)

Way to go Bait!!!!!


----------



## Geoff Buckius (Feb 3, 2004)

Way to go MINDY and BEANS   

Great job Bait and Joyce

If it wasn't for that stupid test dog in the Qual...I mean my stupid test dog...more of us would have been around.. it was a fair, yet difficult test


----------



## Randy Bohn (Jan 16, 2004)

*dogs*

AABRAHAM.......did you take the akc test yet to judge field trials? If yes when would you like to judge a double minor? If no hop on it and leave me know when you passed it so we can sign you up!! Randy


----------



## aabraham (Dec 18, 2004)

No I haven't Randy. But I will soon.


----------



## duckdawg (Feb 25, 2004)

Congrats Bait & the Bohns


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Randy, congrats on your success. Who is the west coast littermate?


----------



## Frantz Herr (Nov 20, 2003)

PD's pup on the west coast is named US Air, owned by Mike and Kareen Tierney from Oregon. They have done some of the training and Eric Fangsrud has had him some too. He placed in the derbies at Salt Lake and Northern Utah last month. Mike owned a female named Twiggy's Classy Rascal back in the 70's. He bred her to Super Powder and she produced a number of titled dogs. If you check Code Blue's pedigree, you'll see she was his granddam. Mike and Kareen watched PD at the National out in Klamath Falls in 2002 and liked what they saw enough to get one of his puppies. The puppy they got was from Mindy Bohn's breeding of Candy to PD. If you check Candy's pedigree, you'll see that her grandsire is Code Blue. So Mike and Kareen have got a puppy from bloodlines that they helped to create almost 30 years ago. Kinda neat.


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Thanks, perhaps I'll get a chance to see the dog and meet the tierneys at next year's trials.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Franz, that is REAL neat!


----------

